# Webcams Ibericas



## karkov (3 Jan 2008 às 11:32)

Fiz pesquisa e não encontrei nenhum tópico que agrupe isto... todas a webs que encontrem ou conheçam da Peninsula Iberica coloquem aqui que eu vou actulizando o 1º tópico com tudo o que por aqui aparecer 

PORTUGAL

*ABRANTES*

http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/video.php


*AÇORES*

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/index1.htm


*BRAGANÇA*

http://www.meteopt.com/fil/webcam


*CARVOEIRO*

http://www.cam1.carvoeiro.com/


*CONSTÂNCIA*

www.meteoconstancia.info


*CORROIOS*

http://tempoemcorroios.com/images/webcam/webcam.jpg


*COVILHÃ*

http://www.meteocovilha.com/


*FARO*

http://www.turismodoalgarve.pt/meteo/rta/faroport/webcam.html


*LAGOS*

http://www.vivendamiranda.com/webcam/webcam-general.htm


*LISBOA*

http://194.117.7.102/view/view.shtml


*MADEIRA*

http://canales.elcomerciodigital.com/webcam/europa/webcam-madeira-funchal.htm


*MANTEIGAS*

http://weather.no.sapo.pt/webcam.html


*MOITA*

http://meteomoita.dyndns.biz/webcam.php


*MOSCAVIDE*

(Ainda não está em funcionamento definitivo, falta acertar algumas coisas)

http://moscavide.meteopt.com/meteocam.jpg


*PENICHE*

http://penichekitecenter.com/default.asp


*SAGRES*

http://www.portugal-webcams.com/webcam-sagres.jpg


*TAVIRA*

http://taviracv.hosting-pt.com/webcam/webcamop.php


*TRANCOSO*

http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/webcam.htm


*VISEU*

http://www.rci.pt/webcam.htm




ESPANHA


*BENIDORM*

http://www.123cam.com/live-webcam.p...unitatvalenciana.com/webcam2.htm?id_camara=63


*BURGOS*

http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm


*CABEZA DE MANZANEDA*

http://www.123cam.com/live-webcam.p...://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=21&mn=OUR


*CATALUNHA*

http://80.24.205.249:8080/cgi-bin/guestimage.html


*MADRID*

http://webs.ono.com/andresgss/ftpcam_1.jpg


*SANTANDER*

http://www.webcamsantander.com/





*NOTA:* Fica aqui mais um "gadjet" para quem não sabe. Quem quiser pode fazer upload das imagens da vossa webcam para o wunderground. Não é necessário terem uma estação.

Fica aqui o endereço:

http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/signup.html


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jan 2008 às 10:47)

Moita

http://meteomoita.dyndns.biz/webcam.php


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jan 2008 às 15:10)

*Moscavide*

(Ainda não está em funcionamento definitivo, falta acertar algumas coisas)


http://moscavide.meteopt.com/meteocam.jpg


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jan 2008 às 15:41)

Karkov:

Fica aqui mais um "gadjet" para quem não sabe. Quem quiser pode fazer upload das imagens da vossa webcam para o wunderground. Não é necessário terem uma estação.

Fica aqui o endereço:

http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/signup.html

Assim até ficava tudo mais centralizado.


----------



## Kraliv (4 Jan 2008 às 15:47)

Abrantes



Açores



Aveiro Sul


Aveiro Norte



Bragança




Faro





Lagos




Lisboa




Nazaré




Peniche




Praia da Luz




Sagres




Viana do Castelo



Viseu




Tavira



A visualização de algumas WebCam's poderá necessitar do software "Java Virtual Machine", DOWNLOAD AQUI


----------



## lsalvador (4 Jan 2008 às 16:03)

Covilhã

http://www.cm-covilha.pt/

Depois escolher a WebCam


----------



## ACalado (4 Jan 2008 às 17:41)

obrigado por se terem lembrado da minha  

http://www.meteocovilha.com/

nova morada


----------



## Kraliv (5 Jan 2008 às 15:57)

Getafe (Madrid)  Imagem captada com uma Máquina fotográfica Canon


Mataro (Catalunha)  A "vista" não é muito bonita, mas a qualidade de imagem é


----------



## karkov (19 Set 2010 às 14:28)

alguma novidade em termos de webcam coloquem aqui


----------



## Lightning (19 Set 2010 às 20:48)

*Corroios*

http://tempoemcorroios.com/images/webcam/webcam.jpg


----------



## zejorge (21 Set 2010 às 00:23)

Constância

www.meteoconstancia.info

Cumprimentos

Zejorge


----------

